# Web Feet



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

I was at a friends loft today and noticed a couple birds with web feet. The toes were also fused with long nails. Looked online and sounds like web lethal. Any thoughts?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a friend that had a pair of peeps with web feet, he told me that it was from inbreeding.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Web foot. I remember my old post....
Hope it helps..

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/webfoot.html


----------



## 2 Wicky (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

